# car insurance



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

I am buying an old portuguese runabout. A 1992 rover 1.11 sl. pt. plates. Does anyone have any idea of cost or a good pt. insurance company that they use?


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

We use Liberty Seguros (they have a branch in Lagoa) and their prices are usually competitive.
Certainly their renewal quote (which arrived this week, in fact) was lower than the prices we've found by shopping around (including Continente who's prices are usually fairly good)
libertyseguros .pt


----------



## mrforja (Apr 3, 2011)

It`s been a few years since I insured a car in Portugal but my advice would be never except the first quote.

ps that goes for renewal as well.


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

In fact, our renewal came from Liberty this week. Hunted around a bit and couldn't get anything much cheaper. Abbeygate came out €100 more. 
Then they called us. They realised that we already held motorcycle insurance with them and, as a result, knocked €110 off their quote!
I did since find one quote cheaper than renewal. This will be the basis of our "beat this price" call to our current insurer, for the renewal, of course


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi used the Continente, but then found the Credito Agrigcola Bank by far the cheapest, and with medical cover for Passengers, also do not forget to ask if you are covered for spain as some do not offer the cover, breakdown always is included with the insurance, but is limited to the car going to your home with you, or a garage ,and you make your own way home, hope this helps, all the best


----------

